# Working in Law in Dubai on an Australian degree



## Aussiex3 (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi ladies, 

I'm new to this forum and just had a quick question to ask re working here in the legal field. 

I have completed my Australian Bachelor of Laws (I did this online, through Charles Darwin University as I've been a resident here for 10 years - it is a genuine degree, though, not one of these mickey mouse degrees, it's similar to Open uni - as a side question, would this pose any difficulties?). I would like to begin working now but am not sure if it is enough that I have my LLB, do I also need to get my GDLP and be registered on the role of solicitors in Aus? If I want to work in DIFC would I require the GDLP? My understanding is that non-Emirati's cannot enter a courtroom here, but can we work in an office? I was advised that to practise here you have to be qualified in your own jurisdiction but then someone said recently that I could not work here on an Australian qualification, but there are many Australian lawyers living here so I thought there may be a way. 

Thank you for any advice/guidance you can offer.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I know quite a few non-Emirati lawyers in the UAE, but most work in commercial law, dealing with contracts or corporate clients. The major international legal practices are all represented (google for info) and there is certainly work for qualified and experienced lawyers. 

I would suggest however, that you gain work experience in law before applying for a job in the UAE as there will be far fewer opening for a new graduate and the pay will also be significantly less.


----------



## wjwat1 (Oct 18, 2011)

Aussiex3 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm new to this forum and just had a quick question to ask re working here in the legal field.
> 
> ...


Speaking as a junior lawyer who has just made the move.

You need to be admitted in Australia if you want to practice. What kind of law are you interested in and what kind of firm (magic circle etc)? If you are looking for work (cf being approached) you should get experience in Aus first as TBH the big foreign firms will want experience at a top Australian firm.

You can definitely work on an Aus qual. But without being admitted you would probably be restricted to paralegal duties.


----------



## Aussiex3 (Nov 7, 2011)

Thank you both for the excellent advice, I really appreciate it. 

My husband is local so we probably won't go back to Aus for me to work so I'll have to work work my way in here somehow now that my children are at school, but because of this it means I won't be too costly as I won't need a visa or housing and am prepared to work for a lower wage as I don't 'need' the money to survive here, alhumdulilah. 

I was tossing up whether to do an LLM or GDLP but if I need to be admitted then it'll be GDLP, then admission. 

I had a look at a few places last week during the IBA conference when my lecturer was over here to speak and it seemed that many people were able to work, which is why that comment confused me - but now I think about it the comment could have meant 'you cannot practise on an LLB, rather I need a GDLP. 

Thank you again!

Know of anyone in DIFC interested in hiring a fresh graduate who'll continue on to get her GDLP but needs placement during and will work for a good price?


----------



## wjwat1 (Oct 18, 2011)

Aussiex3 said:


> Thank you both for the excellent advice, I really appreciate it.
> 
> My husband is local so we probably won't go back to Aus for me to work so I'll have to work work my way in here somehow now that my children are at school, but because of this it means I won't be too costly as I won't need a visa or housing and am prepared to work for a lower wage as I don't 'need' the money to survive here, alhumdulilah.
> 
> ...


Contact the firms you are interested in and see what they have. TBH the DIFC firms will most likely be seeking ppl with experience but you never know if you don't try!

Make sure you check the admission reqs for the relevant state you want to be admitted in and check that the GDlp covers them.

Good luck.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

wjwat1 said:


> Speaking as a junior lawyer who has just made the move.
> 
> You need to be admitted in Australia if you want to practice. What kind of law are you interested in and what kind of firm (magic circle etc)? If you are looking for work (cf being approached) you should get experience in Aus first as TBH the big foreign firms will want experience at a top Australian firm.
> 
> You can definitely work on an Aus qual. But without being admitted you would probably be restricted to paralegal duties.


This isn't correct. I'm an English qualified solicitor and have been working in an international firm in DIFC for the past few years. There are no requirements to be qualified before calling yourself a lawyer in the UAE. Anyone can call themselves a lawyer. No need for a law degree or any formal training. Shocking I know but that's the truth. 

The reality is that unless you're qualified as an Aussie solicitor then no reputable firm will want to hire you as a lawyer. You will probably find a few of the less reputable local firms would be willing to 'overlook' your lack of qualifications but they will pay a LOT less. 

Another option would be to become a paralegal at one of the bigger international firms. They should value your Aussie law degree, won't hold you out to clients as being a lawyer but will pay accordingly.


----------



## wjwat1 (Oct 18, 2011)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> This isn't correct. I'm an English qualified solicitor and have been working in an international firm in DIFC for the past few years. There are no requirements to be qualified before calling yourself a lawyer in the UAE. Anyone can call themselves a lawyer. No need for a law degree or any formal training. Shocking I know but that's the truth.
> 
> The reality is that unless you're qualified as an Aussie solicitor then no reputable firm will want to hire you as a lawyer. You will probably find a few of the less reputable local firms would be willing to 'overlook' your lack of qualifications but they will pay a LOT less.
> 
> Another option would be to become a paralegal at one of the bigger international firms. They should value your Aussie law degree, won't hold you out to clients as being a lawyer but will pay accordingly.


Maybe the position has changed or is different for Aussies but I had to give the legal affairs dept a copy of my most recent practising certificate, certified by the UAE embassy to be able to practice. Given you only have a practising cert in Australia if you are admitted I would imagine this at least practically restricts who can work as a lawyer from Australia.


----------



## wjwat1 (Oct 18, 2011)

Also feel free to PM me and I can provide you with the docs I had to submit to the legal affairs dept.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

wjwat1 said:


> Maybe the position has changed or is different for Aussies but I had to give the legal affairs dept a copy of my most recent practising certificate, certified by the UAE embassy to be able to practice. Given you only have a practising cert in Australia if you are admitted I would imagine this at least practically restricts who can work as a lawyer from Australia.


Are you getting confused with getting your law degree attested for it to be submitted for your visa? That's still a requirement if your going for the class of visa which is based on the fact you have a degree (any degree). I know plenty of British and Aussie solicitors here who've let their practising certificates lapse as there's no legal need to have one here - although most firms insist you do have one and will pay for you to renew every year. 

I've never heard of any involvement from the legal affairs dept in regulating lawyers but have a friend there so will ask him. 

I can't see how or why australia would restrict who can and can't practise as a lawyer in the UAE. If you're claiming to be a nsw/vic/qld solicitor and you're not then I suppose the law societies may try to take action. Can't see the federal govt taking action against an Aussie citizen who lives and works as a lawyer in the uae because that person doesn't have a valid practising certificate from back home.


----------



## wjwat1 (Oct 18, 2011)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> Are you getting confused with getting your law degree attested for it to be submitted for your visa? That's still a requirement if your going for the class of visa which is based on the fact you have a degree (any degree). I know plenty of British and Aussie solicitors here who've let their practising certificates lapse as there's no legal need to have one here - although most firms insist you do have one and will pay for you to renew every year.
> 
> I've never heard of any involvement from the legal affairs dept in regulating lawyers but have a friend there so will ask him.
> 
> I can't see how or why australia would restrict who can and can't practise as a lawyer in the UAE. If you're claiming to be a nsw/vic/qld solicitor and you're not then I suppose the law societies may try to take action. Can't see the federal govt taking action against an Aussie citizen who lives and works as a lawyer in the uae because that person doesn't have a valid practising certificate from back home.


Yes I am sure - it was not for the DIFC visa but for the legal affairs dept as proof I was admitted (cf have a degree). I am looking at a copy of the doc that I submitted now. It states: To obtain a license to provide legal services you must meet the min requirements and submit the following: certified copy of passport and UAE visa; a certified cert from authorizing body that shows membership and admission to practice e.g practicing certificate and admission certificate.

Maybe people let them lapse because there is no ongoing requirement to maintain a p.c? And from the Australian end I know vic&NSW do not require you to maintain your p.c if you arent practising Australian law. Yes the law societies would stamp down on you saying you are a Vic/nsw etc lawyer if you weren't.

Saying that I am speaking from my recent experience, maybe the red tape is flexible depending on the applicant?


----------



## Aussiex3 (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks for more great feedback!

I will PM you as soon as I work out how to PM on this 

I was told once that to work in a law firm here you required admission, but to work in-house you did not, and that the difference was in the title, for the former a practitioner could be titled such, for the latter the title would be legal adviser, only. 

The GDLP program I intend to do will have its' five day face to face early next year but, given the current job climate in the Emirates and the drive (or lack thereof) to 'train', I don't think I shall hold my breath on the assumption that I will have a job/internship in time to do it concurrently with the required GDLP prac. I will work pro-bono for the training days of the GDLP, maybe this may be an advantage to a company as I also have a Bachelor of Commerce and 10 years market understanding and to train me wouldn't cost then anything. 

While the IBA was here last week, I had the chance to visit the exhibition once and attend the young lawyers training course, but it was more to get a feel of what to expect from the legal industry in the coming years rather than to saturate firms with CVs. 

I am looking for commercial, though. While I love family law in Australia (as we have the beautiful Family Law Act which I am in love with), it is slightly more complex here. While I have concluded all units of my LLB, I will optionally be studying Islamic Law over the summer as my university have been kind enough to contact an Islamic university in Indonesia and have three lecturers holding a summer intensive - dealing with the components of contract, banking, civil, criminal and family law in Sharia'ah, so this may also be of interest to prospective employers. (?)

I appreciate your responses, though. I am never sure where to go to ask on these topics, so your feedback is immensely valuable.


----------

